
Ask HN: A browser extension to auto-archive every Hacker News story you read? - burtonator
Hey guys.<p>I&#x27;m the author of Polar https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getpolarized.io&#x2F;, a reading platform and personal knowledge repository features on Show HN a few months back.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18219960<p>I&#x27;m considering adding a feature to auto-archive every link clicked in the browser extension.<p>Well.. just certain links.  Like if you visit HN and click on a link it will get auto-archived.<p>This way you can search your history plus if the URL vanishes (or is changed) you have a copy from when you saw it.<p>Sort of like a personal Internet Archive.<p>Curious if you this would be interesting for you guys... if so we will probably implement it. I&#x27;m torn.  One one hand it sounds cool but on the other it sounds like it would collect a lot of data!
======
fxfan
HN is too niche - I would encourage you to make a plugin/extension system and
leave this website specific work to community.

~~~
burtonator
It wouldn't just be HN.. it would be other sites like Techmeme and Reddit.
Basically archive every link you click on.

~~~
staz
don't know if Polar already has that but what I liked with Instapaper was that
you could add a page to it with just a simple bookmarklet. No complicated
plugin. just a quick click in the bookmark toolback to add an article.

~~~
burtonator
Yup.. we have one... one click addition to Polar.

